# Any interest in a DIY CO2 regulator build build?



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

I`m about to put together another *2 stage DIY CO2 Regulator*, if there is interest i can start a build thread to benefit those thinking of it.
Regards


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing a build thread. Good luck with the build!


----------



## red_sir (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd appreciate a build thread too.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

me too...would like to see that


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

For sure. I'm in the middle of building mine. Would love to know where you're sourcing the fittings.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Started the thread 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/diy-2-stage-co2-build-170402/#post1144402


----------

